# Dubia roaches...



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

These are some of the best feeders there is...

MALE









FEMALE









NYMPH


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Isn't the chitinous cover hard to digest by reptiles?

Are they long to become adults and easy to breed?Do they climb on glass panes?


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i feed my beardie madagascan hissing roaches as ours breed like crazy she loves them, full of nutrition!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Would laugh if i took them home and showed my mum :lol: used to breed them in colege !


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> Isn't the chitinous cover hard to digest by reptiles?
> 
> Are they long to become adults and easy to breed?Do they climb on glass panes?


The chitin is less in dubias than it is in meal worms.... In fact the shells of dubia roaches are softer than almost all other feeder roaches and may also be softer than crickets....
A side note: Chitin is not a problem for reptiles to digest if they are properly cared for...

Other things that make this species such a great feeder is that, they have absolutely no foul odor, they are relatively slow moving, they do not fly even though the males sport wings, and they can not climb glass and other smooth surfaces....

They take about 3-4 months to mature and breed very rapidly for a non-climbing species when kept under the correct conditions...


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Very interesting,thanks Gregg :wink:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Any time Thorr...


----------



## beardie_4 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would go into details, however, it has already been mentioned. I'm breeding Dubia's, Hissers, and lobsters, they all breed quite fast, however, dubias are the fasted (IMO).


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

I have heard they are great feeders, although i havn't had any first hand experiances with them. I would like to get some but I cannot seemed to find any, does anyone here know a dealer or have any surplus?

Thanks alot, Callum


----------



## beardie_4 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.nyworms.com/dubia_roaches.html this is a site I've heard is pretty good...


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

callum said:


> I have heard they are great feeders, although i havn't had any first hand experiances with them. I would like to get some but I cannot seemed to find any, does anyone here know a dealer or have any surplus?
> 
> Thanks alot, Callum


Callum, I got some recently in the UK, if you want details, let me know.

Duzzie


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/
they do some...one sort atleast.. 
also andyb5b [is that the name? lol]
bought some
from there/.... how did that work out andy?

also for reference [see below]


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=9074&highlight=roaches


----------

